# ADD ME? I accept! Kudos for Kudos!



## CaliNewLeaf (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi !! I accept all friend request and I give kudos for kudos!
Here is my ID: *9337 3519 934 *

Please reply to thread with your name and if you sent kudos so I can give kudos back!


----------



## Justin (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi there, we're keeping friend ID matters to this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-List


----------

